# Poopin outside his cage???



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Idk how he does it but some how TempleTon manages to poop outside his cage.. my closet doesnt have a door so i had his cage in there for a while and when i was rearanging my room and took his cage out of the closet there was a big pile of poop on the floor outside his cage. 
And then today i noticed some poop behind his cage on the floor...
Any ideas on how he manages to do this???


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

He probably just backs up to the wire and poops. I have yet to meet a rat that purposefully flings poop (that's more of a monkey thing anyways). I've had girls that peed out of the cage too. If you have removable shelves you could always remove them for a few days to encourage proper litter box habits (if you use a litter box, that is). Now if he doesn't have shelves and he's still pooping out of the cage I'd go with the poop flinging theory.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My new boys will throw it. If they feel like it.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Well TempleTons cage is not calapsable and every peice of the cage is attached to one another ((including his wheel)). so idk... how do you deel with the poop outside your rattys cage??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Vacuum.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

ok, thanx for the help!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Put some paper down under the edges?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls all aim outside their cages... they know how much i looooooove vacuuming... NOT!!!


----------

